

PuTTY 0.61 released - yankcrime
http://lists.tartarus.org/pipermail/putty-announce/2011/000016.html

======
pavpanchekha
You know, PuTTY has always been one of those tools I never consciously
considered as being "developed". In the same way as the "mv" command never
was. Maybe I'm being naive. But PuTTY has always done exactly what I ask of
it, without fail, and my complaints about it are few and trivial. So what if
it has not been updated in four years? It's not like the SSH standard changes
often. Personally, I am proud of the PuTTY folks for creating a product that
did _not_ need a release for four years.

~~~
matthavener
I always hated having to copy/paste URLs from PuTTY, so I started using PuTTY
Tray (<http://haanstra.eu/putty/>) It highlights URLs, reconnects on failure,
and does a few other nice things

~~~
runjake
What? How is copy/pasting hard in PuTTY?

Edit: After reviewing other comments, it appears people weren't aware that
PuTTY has X11-style copy/pasting. It helps to read the docs, folks:

[http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/faq.html#f...](http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/faq.html#faq-
cutpaste)

~~~
smackfu
When it's the only thing on the OS that has X11 copy/pasting, that's the
problem. It's like when people complain that a Linux program doesn't look like
Linux, just like a bad Windows port.

~~~
chrismsnz
Good luck Ctrl+C'ing in your terminal trying to copy that output.

~~~
smackfu
Does putty support select, then right-click and click on Copy in the context
menu? That is what I expect to work, and I've seen Unix ported apps that just
ignore that, and have no Copy menu item either, so it's a complete mystery
that selecting does anything.

------
unwind
Somehow I'm comforted that there's still room in the open source universe for
a project that hasn't released an update in four years. It's oddly comforting,
and serves as a nice change of tone from the common "release early, release
often" mantra.

I'm all for releasing early, but for many open source developers (myself
included) life has a tendency to get in the way sometimes, causing focus to
move away from one's projects. Of course, I haven't looked up the details of
the PuTTY folks now, but from the release notes it sounds as if they at least
aren't getting paid do to PuTTY.

~~~
rpedroso
That's part of the reason for the KiTTY fork: <http://kitty.9bis.com/>

~~~
darklajid
I've never heard about that before, but checking the site..

\- Windows only?

\- Features like 'Protection against unfortunate keyboard input',
'Transparency', 'Background image', 'Send to tray' sound like useless gimmicks
to me. Not even mentioning the 'bonus features'.

Protection against unfortunate keyboard input is especially weird and seems to
be targeted at root users that have cats and no clue about programs like
vlock.

~~~
bdunbar
_Windows only?_

Sure. Putty is for Windows to allow a user to connect to a real computer,
running a unix-y operating system.

Except you see a place for Putty in Linux (I guess) and by extension Solaris,
HP-UX and etc.

I don't see the point - those already _have_ terminal emulation. It's baked
in.

Can you educate me?

~~~
darklajid
I'm not sure if there's a misunderstanding here. Let me approach both possible
interpretations I can think of:

1) You're saying that PuTTY is Windows only, and then go on explaining what it
is for and why that might be okay.

If that's what you think, that'd be wrong. PuTTY is available on a number of
platforms, even on Linux. The port mentioned above though limits itself to
Windows. I find that, plus the roadmap, weird & unfortunate to put it
politely.

2) But that wasn't your point and you tried to make the point that PuTTY
doesn't make _sense_ on platforms that already have a decent terminal
emulator, ssh support etc.

In that case: Fair enough. I'd even agree. But I know a lot of happy PuTTY
Linux users. It's the old discussion about using native but different clients
on a number of platforms or going for a (decent) cross-platform solution. I
think it's great to have the choice to use software on a multitude of systems
- even if I'm not an active user/see no need for myself.

~~~
sbierwagen

      But I know a lot of happy PuTTY Linux users.
    

Really? Who? _Why?_ I cannot possibly think of any reason to use PuTTY in
linux.

~~~
bdunbar
\- If a lab or school environment has multiple OSs, and a need to SSH
(telnet/ftp) elsewhere - one would only have to write instructions once.

\- People who need ssh to a host, who are not comfortable with a command line,
or are used to PuTTY.

These might be service desk staff who have instructions like 'ssh to host
frumpty, type restart-app [enter]'

Our service desk has instructions like that, but they all use Windows. So,
PuTTY. And if they use Linux .. PuTTY. It's easier.

In actuality, they call the 3rd level support and ask them to do that. And,
really, we're pushing that stuff to the Enterprise scheduler so all they
_really_ have to do is login to _that_ and request job task 'Restart_FOO_App'
and it's done for them.

Which, in the long run, doesn't teach them how to do anything but push
buttons. And is probably bad for their further development in IT. But I
digress.

I don't get how one can be using a 'unix-y' computer and not be familiar with
the command line. But I understand there are people out there like that.

------
TeMPOraL
From changelog:

    
    
      - On Windows: the Appearance panel now includes a checkbox to allow
       the selection of non-fixed-width fonts(...) Thanks
       to Randall Munroe for a serious suggestion that inspired this.
    

_This_ Randall Munroe? I guess the word "serious" is not by accident there :D.

~~~
forza
<http://xkcd.com/840/> (title text of the image)

------
lightweb
My most favorite sysadmin tool on Windows is mRemoteNG
(<http://www.mremoteng.org/>). It integrated Putty for SSH, but also gives you
RDP, Citrix, FTP, HTTP, etc, all integrated with tabs and passwords
automatically sent for login.

It's the one Windows-only tool that I wish worked cross-platform.

~~~
mrspandex
I just downloaded this tool and it is incredible. Thank you for the
suggestion!

------
guelo
PuTTY is so much better just at the UI level than Window's command prompt that
I wish stuff like Cygwin and msysgit could use it instead. Unfortunately it
doesn't seem the code is very modular.

~~~
acqq
Maybe it sounds like overkill, but I use SSH to localhost to access the
cygwin, as I typically need functioning SSH anyway. Combined with Pageant, I
don't have to type login and I type pageant password only once after the boot
and it just works. It's all the stuff I need anyway so I don't have to use any
patched version of something.

~~~
th0ma5
i've done this for years, and it isn't entirely ideal, but i really really
like it

------
Radim
Duke Nukem Forever has been released. PuTTY has been updated.

A memorable year!

------
liquid_x
* Support for Windows 7's new user interface features. Working with jumplists

------
aculver
Flashback! Is PuTTY still standard issue for folks on Windows?

~~~
jpitz
PuTTY and Cygwin are still the most popular ways to get an SSH client on
Windows, so far as I'm aware.

~~~
kahawe
I prefer PuTTy a hell of a lot more for the wonderful copy+paste right-clicks.

Luckily there is puttycyg!!

~~~
Goladus
Huh, I'd never heard of puttycyg. I always just ran a cygwin sshd on a local
port and used putty to connect to that.

------
figital
I love you PuTTy. Even though I haven't used Windows in a few years I
occasionally have to sit down at someone else's machine and .... there you
are! :)

------
darklajid
Awww.. I was reading the list of new features and on ever 'Windows:' my heart
stopped a beat. Unfortunately no cookie for me..

I was really hoping for a way to have a windows equivalent of ssh
controlmaster.

On the bright side: PuTTY is part of my toolbelt for ages and I cannot live
without it. I'm glad to read that it's still alive and being developed.

~~~
throwaway32
Its a bit lame, but you can use something like puttycyg to interface with
cygwin, and then run openssh from there. It gives you the full feature set of
openssh without having to use the god awful cmd.exe terminal.

~~~
insipid
Not the _full_ feature set, unfortunately. Cygwin can't support passing file
descriptors via Unix sockets, and so sadly, ControlMaster doesn't work there.

<https://bugzilla.mindrot.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1278>

[http://marc.info/?l=openssh-unix-
dev&m=108357562706575](http://marc.info/?l=openssh-unix-dev&m=108357562706575)

------
WalterGR
_SSH-2 window management has also been revised to reduce round trip delays
during any large-volume data transfer (including port forwardings as well as
SFTP/SCP)_

Doing a quick test, I'm seeing that PuTTY 0.61 speeds up SFTP downloads of
already compressed data by a factor of 4 compared to PuTTY 0.60. Fantastic!

------
magoon
this is a huge deal for me. i've been waiting/hoping for these two changes:

"Windows 7 jump lists are now supported so you can launch saved sessions
directly from the taskbar."

"Corruption of data transferred over port forwardings is _probably_ fixed "

------
elliottcarlson
While PuTTY is a great lightweight application, I tend to use Penguinet for
all my Windows based SSHing needs. Not free like PuTTY but well worth the ±$24
(GBP 15) - <http://www.siliconcircus.com/>

------
blinkingled
Putty is far too simplistic on its own and the various mods and addons don't
really work that well.

I switched to TeraTERM recently and it solves most of my problems - remembers
sessions, passwords, has tabs and is stable enough.

------
Garbage
Direct link to download page -
[http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/download.h...](http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/download.html)

------
jwarzech
One of the first things I put on any new flash drive:
<http://code.google.com/p/portaputty/> (Portable version of putty)

------
doodyhead
Alternative download link here:

<http://www.filehippo.com/download_putty/>

------
natmaster
Where can I find a 64-bit installer?

~~~
koenigdavidmj
What actual benefit will 64-bit get you here? If you are starting to hit the
32-bit memory limit with a terminal emulator, said terminal emulator is
probably broken.

------
Garbage
I have downloaded the latest version zip. When I am clicking on putty.exe
icon, Putty screen doesn't come up. I can see the process running in taskbar,
but no window is shown.

However, if I start putty.exe using command line with parameter <host_name> I
can see the window.

I am using 32 bit Windows XP SP3 on Intel x86

Strange, because previous version was working perfectly fine! Anybody
experiencing same?

~~~
omh
I'm using the new version on the same (32-bit x86 XP SP3) and I don't see the
issue. Everything works as expected.

